# A Custom Hand Stabber



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2013)

So I finished this up this morning, saw the kit a Rockler in the Twin Cities and decided to make myself one to see how they go. And of course the first thing I do is poke myself in the hand with it :)

Cherry Burl with a CA Finish

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice looking, and effective, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 23, 2013)

I like that. Should come with a box of bandaids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 23, 2013)

Better to poke in the hand. Imagine that thing self-release in your pocket...


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Better to poke in the hand. Imagine that thing self-release in your pocket...



Ouch, That would smart. It's threaded in so you have to unscrew and reverse it to put the blade out so at least you don't have to worry about it shooting out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 23, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> Ouch, That would smart. It's threaded in so you have to unscrew and reverse it to put the blade out so at least you don't have to worry about it shooting out.


aaaaaa, i thought it was some kind of spring. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice, love cherry burl


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice, seems like it would be handy too, but shouldn't this be in the knife making forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice piece of timber on that one.
I make mine using antler and are great sellers a gun shows.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Key%20Rings%20and%20Holders/DSC00484.jpg


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice, seems like it would be handy too, but shouldn't this be in the knife making forum



I didn't make the knife.... Just turned the handle..... I don't know...... Confused.......  "POOF"


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Nice piece of timber on that one.
> I make mine using antler and are great sellers a gun shows.
> 
> Les



Those are nice, I do have several hundred pounds of antler around..... Might have to make up a few.... :)


----------

